

The End Ohio Cannabis Prohibition Act - datashovel
http://responsibleohioans.org/amendment/proposal/

======
datashovel
Just because I anticipate if this gets any traction it may prove to be
controversial. I want to mention that I don't necessarily believe in or
support all or many of the pieces of this "act". I just thought it was
interesting. Being considered perhaps the most controversial of the proposals
working their way through state government in Ohio, it appears to be quite
thorough.

------
datashovel
Just in case the site is incapable of handling HN traffic, I put it up on
Google Drive:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K6NidCPCG7inv9lsW1EaKSy9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K6NidCPCG7inv9lsW1EaKSy9_o4BV2lCA9urVctPlR8/edit?usp=sharing)

